# Anybody else an introvert?



## kkiddle (Aug 23, 2012)

So I just found out that I'm an introvert! I was really confused for a while as to why I was always so tired in social situations. I drained really really fast. I do have thyroid issues that aid the fatigue, but now that I'm on medication I've still been really tired.

It's always been hard for me to spend the energy hanging out with friends. It's difficult because I am a really social person. I only look forward to meeting with people if I'm at top energy, which isn't very often. Anyway, I was wondering if anybody else had this problem? I know it can be really lonely, and the internet is an introvert's best friend. =)

Also, I've learned that the stigmas from the word "introvert" are so wrong! We are not necessarily loners, although that can be a byproduct from society's expectations. Our batteries simply drain from people, and we need to recharge by being alone. An extrovert recharges by being with people. Although disorders can stem from being alone and becoming depressed because of the stigmas, that is the only difference between introverts and extroverts. Our brains our literally wired differently!


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not sure that I'm this exactly but I will say that I'm different from my husband and friends in the sense that I LOVE being alone!!

I enjoy going to movies alone, or out to eat or for a drive or shopping. I'm just not threatened or uneasy being by myself. Sometimes it is what I "need".

But on the flip side I enjoy people too! Very much....when I'm in the mood  but I do need alone time to recharge.

My husband on the other hand is completely social and would choose to be around people all the time if he could. We balance each other out well


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 23, 2012)

I am most definitely an introvert! My mom was a stay-at-home-mom and she is very much an extrovert, so if not for her, I would probably be more shy than I am. 

I like being around people, but on my terms. I am not very spontaneous. Not sure if that has to do with being an introvert or maybe that's just my personality.

I lucked out with my husband, though, because we are very similar. In social settings we are outgoing, but when we get home, we enjoy sitting beside each other and reading or watching tv without saying anything. I like to think we communicate pretty well, even though sometimes it's non-verbal.

Sometimes I think people see us as rude or reclusive, just because we have to be alone to recharge. I love people and I think i'm pretty friendly  but they can be exhausting!


----------



## Toady (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm an introvert but do get along well with others if needed. I am most happy living by myself with my fluffy housemates but do mingle, especially now that I'm studying. I'll talk to people but I prefer my smaller group of friends, most are online so I haven't actually met them. I've always preferred my own company, especially since most people in this area prefer going out and getting drunk to a sober night


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm an introvert, but obviously from the number of my posts, also love to be social. It's hard for me to expend the energy to be social live, so I agree the internet really helps. 

Have you read "The introvert advantage?" It is such a great book that helped me realise that being an introvert isn't wrong or bad, just different.


----------



## kkiddle (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow it is so great to see how many of us are actually out there. I really thought there was something seriously wrong with me medically because I would get so tired around people. Plus, I didn't want to be around my friends 24/7, which they didn't get. I'm 19 (turning 20 the first) and I'm so glad I found this now instead of 20 years from now. 

I will look into that book, I'm always looking for ways to help me with this. Thanks!


----------



## whitelop (Aug 23, 2012)

I think this may be me. I prefer to stay in most of the time, which I usually do. I have a 15 month old son to spend my days with, not to mention all my animals and they're all the company I need. I do have 2 friends, but when I'm with them its taxing. But then there are some days where I can walk all the way through an IKEA on a Saturday and be totally fine. 
Its a strange thing. I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels like this, I thought I was just completely anti-social! Hahaha.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 23, 2012)

I love being alone and would call myself an introvert...although I'm not crazy about labels. I can be a happy hermit but I love people who are close to me. Work forced me to learn to function in large groups but it's not my comfort zone It's not that I don't like people, I really enjoy and have compassion for many of them. It's just that it's challenging for me to relate in groups. More comfortable one on one or two or three I've also come to think of it as a strength and another good book on the subject is "The Loner's Manifesto".

I was voted "most shy" in my senior year of high school although I think that was a slight exaggeration


----------



## kkiddle (Aug 24, 2012)

@Katherine, that's the wonderful thing about it. It's not a social label, it is a personality type! Our brains literally work differently from extroverts, who pretty much rule society. So we see our "odd" characteristics as bad, and their natural characteristics are normal to society.
I'm just really happy to finally know what the deal is with me. Like most of you here, I am a very social person; I just can't find the energy to expend on my friends. I've lost a lot of friends because of this, and I hope that I can learn from it in the future. I mean, obviously you all have done well for yourselves with families, jobs and such. I hope to find that balance soon; right now it's taxing to work three days a week for me, and I'll have all classes on campus in a couple of weeks. This is new for me; I've always had mostly online classes with the occasional required on-campus class. I haven't had a full schedule since high school! We'll see how it goes...=)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 24, 2012)

I love being by myself. I hate the thought of going out, but once I am out I usually end up enjoying myself. I even work at home, so I don't even have the social environment of work.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 24, 2012)

I've always preferred quiet, solitary activities. Used to take church groups backpacking--15 people or more, but would go off fishing by myself. Most people found it hard to keep up with me.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 24, 2012)

Kari--Yes!!! I know what you mean. Sorry, didn't mean to be negative about the concept with the word "label". I think this insight is so important on many levels. Very glad you posted this


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm an introvert!!! The internet is my friend 

I dont like being alone, but there are only a handful of people that I like to keep me company. My husband is my booty partner and I would be so lost without him! I'm not one to eat alone or go out alone because then I just get paranoid. I dont like large crowds either.. so all the fun in the sun Miami events, count me out LOL.

I dont like attention AT ALL. I wear plaine, simple, neutral colors to try and blend in with the crowd as much as possible. My beauty is my curse. I hate getting whistled at, when guys try to talk to me or when I get stared at (I'm sounding conceited and i'm not trying to). It really freaks me out. I ride with the windows up in my car at all times. I just wont go anywhere without my husband... I choke up when someone trys to have a conversation with me and I look for a rock to hide under.

I dont know what happened to me though. I was quite the social butterfly in highschool. I think i've realized there are more jerk people than nice ones.. so I stay to myself.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 24, 2012)

The more people I meet the more I love my rabbits!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 24, 2012)

:yeahthat:
LOL!LOL!LOL!


----------



## Anaira (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm an introvert, but I also have an anxiety disorder which makes social situations ridiculously hard. I've managed to start studying this year, but I come home at the end of each day absolutely exhausted, and I usually take the whole weekend to recover. It's hard, because while I've kinda grown used to the fact I'll always be a loner...I don't want to be. I want to be able to just go play pool after classes, and have social fun. Not sure I'd survive without the internet, and definitely not without my pets.


----------



## kkiddle (Aug 24, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> I'm an introvert, but I also have an anxiety disorder which makes social situations ridiculously hard. I've managed to start studying this year, but I come home at the end of each day absolutely exhausted, and I usually take the whole weekend to recover. It's hard, because while I've kinda grown used to the fact I'll always be a loner...I don't want to be. I want to be able to just go play pool after classes, and have social fun. Not sure I'd survive without the internet, and definitely not without my pets.


Yeah I get that. Minus the disorder and I still have problems keeping friends. I'm going bowling next Friday--that's literally the only thing I've done all summer with a friend. Mostly, I stay in my apartment and do school work, clean, play with my bunnies and go online. I hate that, I wish I could be more social too!


----------



## Anaira (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, it's hard. It kicks off depression as well, so things keep going round in circles, getting worse and worse. In some ways, I'm in the best place I've ever been, anxiety-wise, and in others, nearly rock bottom, depression-wise. Because I can't just say it's a personality type, it is actually a disorder as well.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 25, 2012)

I too am an introvert. More specifically I'm an ISTJ. During my orientation we had a session where each of the opposing personality types would go to opposite sides of the room and we'd take turns talking about what we love and hate about the opposing personality. It was a real eye opener in some situations.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 25, 2012)

Hmm. I'm not sure, maybe. I can be so out going... online. In person I keep quiet a lot. My bf and I were hanging with his friends and I sat in a chair cuddled in his hoodie staring at everyone having fun. :x I have OCD, an anxiety disorder, and chronic depression (but I am finally getting better on the depression part!)


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 25, 2012)

:feelbetter:

Paige--When I was young enough to have boyfriends, I felt the same way with my boyfriend's social group...so hard. I feel it! You brought back memories! 

Just to share a couple of thoughts: 

It might get easier with time You are not alone You are beautiful inside and out!!! And there's nothing wrong with sitting quietly until you're ready. (Woman of mystery AND the people who seem to be "having fun" may be more afraid than you are


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 25, 2012)

Just curious...is anyone else who considers themselves to be an introvert also an "only" child? I am and, this morning I was thinking to myself that I don't really know any other only children...all of my friends and co-workers, etc. have siblings.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 25, 2012)

Well I have 2 half brothers and 2 half sisters.. but I don't think that counts.


----------



## Anaira (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm number 8 out of 9. So no.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 26, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> The more people I meet the more I love my rabbits!



:yeahthat:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 29, 2012)

my sister is 6 years older than me, big gap there.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a sister that is 2 years older. She is much more outgoing than I am. When I was moving into my college dorm she helped to move stuff. My roomate was surprised when I stayed rather than her because she had been doing all the talking.

Anyone else get practically violently grumpy when pushed for too long? Work has been stressful so I'm working more hours with more meetings etc. I havn't been gettting my alone time to decompress. I'm starting to say out loud things I normally keep to myself. I also find more curse words slipping in. Thank goodness I am taking Friday as a vacation day and Monday is a holiday. I need a collect myself.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 29, 2012)

Brandy--I can definitely relate I need my alone time to recharge. Glad you've got a day off coming up!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm naturally a caca mouth. I tend to be verbal when i'm mad or pushed too far. Enjoy your days Brandy!
I'm on vacation all of next week returning Tue 9/11.. goodness knows i need it!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 30, 2012)

I would be cautious about saying that introverts are drained from being around others. That may be true for many people (even some extroverts), but it isn't the definition of introvert, ya know?  Like many of you, I am definitely an introvert, but I do not mind being around other people or anything and love to be social with people that I really like. Don't mind being alone though, either! To me, to be introverted means more that you keep your innermost thoughts and feelings mostly to yourself.


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't think it's necessarily that we get drained from being around people, it's just that we recharge from being alone. My mom is the complete opposite. She gets antsy and NEEDS the company of others to get a boost! I have to go shut myself in my room and not talk in order to recover. For me, it's much easier when you're around friends and family that are familiar, but it can definitely be exhausting in large crowds and social situations.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 1, 2012)

I actually generally hate being around people I don't know, to the point where I will not go to social gatherings such as dances/parties/etc. with people I DO know because talking to new people makes me so anxious. I don't usually get along well with people I know through school, it's just a big personality clash, maybe from me being "newer" and all of them having gone to school together since kindergarten, not to mention the only things people in my school seem to be interested in are sports and partying... When I have friends and they invite me to hang out or whatever, I generally won't say no, though. I don't really have any close friends right now besides my boyfriend though, because all of my best friends just graduated and moved away and, as I mentioned before, I find it pretty hard to talk to people. :nerves1


----------



## Pie (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm an introvert. I can be outgoing for my job, but I really need alone time to recharge and I'm not naturally outgoing. I have few friends but only close friends and it takes me awhile to get used to people. Actually, my fathers side of the family are mostly introverts and recluses, which is quite interesting. If I won the lotto and didn't have to work, I'd have a huge property and become a recluse. =P


----------



## LiRa92 (Sep 6, 2012)

My dad is an introvert. He doesn't like being outside of the house too much. He doesn't like birthday parties with strangers attending. He's spending his time at home for more than 12 hours a day. Despite being and introvert, he is an up-to-date person. He learns so much from the internet mostly about business issues, galaxy, health, science and he is one of the top player in farmville (a facebook game). Haha. He is also a businessman that only sits at home and money will come to him by itself (no kidding). I wish I could earn money while sitting at home like him. Being an introvert is not that bad if we look at the positive side of it. I am proud of my dad the way he is. It is just so nice to be home and knowing dad is always at home. (My mum is lucky to have a husband that doesn't leave the house late at night)

My dad is also a rabbit lover. He talks to my bunnies everyday. He talked to them like they would respond to what he said. So cute.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 9, 2012)

Ivy--Your dad sounds wonderful and so do you for appreciating him, just the way he is!
:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 11, 2012)

littl3red wrote:


> I actually generally hate being around people I don't know, to the point where I will not go to social gatherings such as dances/parties/etc. with people I DO know because talking to new people makes me so anxious. I don't usually get along well with people I know through school, it's just a big personality clash, maybe from me being "newer" and all of them having gone to school together since kindergarten, not to mention the only things people in my school seem to be interested in are sports and partying... When I have friends and they invite me to hang out or whatever, I generally won't say no, though. I don't really have any close friends right now besides my boyfriend though, because all of my best friends just graduated and moved away and, as I mentioned before, I find it pretty hard to talk to people. :nerves1



Are we the same person? :shock: I'm the same way really. I'm hyper and crazy and extroverted around very few people, any other time I'm quiet and would rather read or crochet


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 12, 2012)

Any of the introverts here also HSP? http://www.hsperson.com/index.html

This website and the books have been so very helpful for me to understand why I react the way I do to things. Yesterday I had a rough interaction that reminded me that it is about time for a refresher reading.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes. Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes! I've done some reading on this and understanding it was really important for me, too. Yes, yes, yes. Thanks for posting this--it's a good time for a refresher for me, too. 

Sometimes I wonder if this trait is one of the things that makes us love bunnies so much...they are so ultra-sensitive to everything in their environment...and why it is such a joy to see them relaxed


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 12, 2012)

I can definately seeing HSP connecting to bunnies in a stronger way because we see such subtle changes.

I can remember having a conversation with my husband about rabbit communication in ears with lops.
Meh look, Becky is interested in Indiana Buns! (both lops)
DH: how can you tell?
Me: her ears are forward and more towards him.
DH: really? they look the same to me.
Me: no, look, see how they are closer to her face and the inside is a little more rotated forward!
DH: um, no. I will take your word for it.

LOL he just couldn't see the difference, but it really is there when she is curious or interested in something.

I also think rabbits are great because they don't over stimulate us. We were talking about dogs as we walked around the park the other day. Just thinking about owning a dog made me tired and over stimulated. They are just so, it's hard to explain, I guess in your face? Dogs just bring a totally different energy to the relationship than a cat or particularly a rabbit.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, I've never heard of that before, but that fits me perfectly. I have been told my my gifted facilitator and several other adults that I am a very sensitive person (along with reassurances that it is not a bad thing.) I do understand what you mean, Brandy, it's that way with me and my family. Like I tell my mom that she's making Teddy nervous (she gets pretty nervous around people other than me and Boyfriend) and she said "Whatever, you're just trying to get me out of your room." She really can't tell the difference between relaxed Teddy and anxious Teddy. I only partially agree about the dog thing. I get along pretty well with all animals (except hamsters ssd and prefer them over humans, and dogs can be a bit exhausting (I have two) but they are still well worth the trouble of having them around.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 12, 2012)

Brandy--that makes so much sense to me...that we relate to them intensely because we are pick up and are so tuned to subtle changes and signals. When I first got Scout, I didn't know anything about rabbits. I was keeping her for a family that was on vacation and she had been living in a small cage. She started out in the cage but didn't stay there long after she was with me. As I watched her in the cage, I felt like I could "hear" her talking to me. I said that to people. I still feel that way about rabbits and maybe it's because they are constantly sending minute signals with their bodies, their ears, their tails, their eyes...maybe sensitivesjust get all that...

I think we're onto something

(And speaking of sensitive, Harvey and Halo were freaking out while I was writing this...thumping and running. I realized I'm wearing a necklace they haven't seen before and it makes a little tinkling noise. I took it off and they're fine.)


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 13, 2012)

Ashtin- I don't personally have a dog, but I loved playing with my sister's dog when we lived closer. I didn't want you to think I am a dog hater, because I'm not. They just tend to make me tired with all their energy. 

Katherine- I totally get the hearing them. I have tried talking to people about it and they think I'm nuts or trying to pretend to be psychic. That's not it. You are totally right about the small signals they constantly send. They may not make much noise, but they speak volumes if you can read it.

When I first got Becky I had her in a cage. It took less than 24 hours for me to know that wasn't gonna stick, it was too cramped, yet it was still huge compared to where she came from. My guess is that people who use small cages or hutches don't have the same deep connection with their furbabies, to be able to feel what they are feeling. It is a gift, and sometimes a curse. Unfortunately that is why I didn't go to vet school. I would cry along with the families if I had to put a pet to sleep, it was too much. I never did one that I didn't believe 100% was a mercy, but it still hurt.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 13, 2012)

Brandy--it is such a relief when someone understands this! And, when you're really, really bonded with a bunny, they are just as tuned in to you. It sometimes seemed as if Scout were reacting to my thoughts I would be sitting on the couch and think "I'm going to get up and pet Scout." Before I made a move, Scout would be at my feet waiting for pets. There were many more examples. I think, maybe, she got to the place that she could read the smallest changes in my expressions and body language...even ones I wasn't aware of.

I can't imagine how hard it would be to put an animal down and I completely understand why it would be impossible to think of doing that all your life as a vet. It's wonderful that you've found so many other ways to serve animals and the people who love them.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 13, 2012)

Harvey and Halo are so sweet. I'm glad you figured out what was upsetting them. I can't wear my sunglasses into the house because it scares Bunnicula and Panda, who's enclosure is close to the back door. They think a monster with huge eyes is coming to eat them.

When I am having a bad pain day the rabbits just know. They give me extra snuggles and kisses, like they are trying to make me feel better. They are the best little nurses ever.

I'm glad I ended up not severing that close bond (what the vets I worked with advised me to do). I have found outlets where it is an advantage.

When I got Indiana Bunns I was told he was aggressive because he was blind and deaf. If you put your hand in front of him to give a treat he would box. I quickly found it wasn't aggression at all, but him trying to find the food that he could smell. We worked it out so I would lightly tap his forehead and then put the food against his lips. He never boxed again. He knew that I would make it easy for him to eat. He was also half starved, so it took him a little to trust food would not be taken away. He was such a sweet soul. I realised that it is a year ago this week that he passed over the rainbow bridge. I keep thinking about him the past few days.

Here he is after a bath- he would lay in his own waste as a comfort so he had to get a full bath once a week. I put him in jammies to stay warm until he was fully dry. He would fall asleep in my arms as Becky, his bunwife, snuggled him. In the first picture you can see the side that had the eye removed.


----------



## Pie (Sep 13, 2012)

Omg, your bunny in pyjamas pictures really brightened up my morning. =P Thank you for that.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 13, 2012)

Aww, Brandy, Indiana Bunns in his pjs is the sweetest thing I've ever seen. Aww. And you and Becky nursing him together--amazing. Bunnies definitely have a nurturing, healing ability.

You must miss Indiana very much. He was lucky to have you and Becky. Funny how some days they are just more on your mind. The one year anniversary is a hard one. No wonder you're thinking of him. I'm so glad you posted these pictures. Golden memories of a dear soul.

They do tune in to your emotions and feelings and, I think, their energy is healing. Scout absolutely knew if I wasn't feeling well. And, if I had a cut or scratch or bug bite, she was determined to get to it. She would do this funny, gentle, little nipping/chewing thing that felt really good (?). 

One time I had a splinter that I couldn't get out of my foot. Before I could stop her, she did that chewing thing and got the splinter out!?! 

When she found a bruise she would put her face near it and make this little whimper sound for as long as I would let her. Maybe my imagination? I have a friend who is a doctor who heard her make the sound. He said some animals use sound vibrations to heal each other and he thought that's what it was. !?! 

I've read that, in Victorian times, doctors prescribed "keeping rabbits" as a cure for depression. It makes perfect sense to me

Halo and Harvey and I send love and hugs on the anniversary of Indiana's passing. We wish him free binkies and lush munchies and snuggles for ever and ever!

:brownbunny:heartbeat::brownbunny


----------

